# Plasma-Tv bildet schwarze Streifen



## kaisper (17. August 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,
meine Eltern besitzen ein knapp 5 Jahre alten 42" Plasmafernseher von Samsung.(Modellbezeichung leider gerade nicht parat!) Hd Ready (1024x720 oder wat Plasma für ne komische AUflösung haben) und noch ein relativ tiefes Gerät. Der Fernsehr war immer Top und ein echt klasse Bild da kommt manch moderne Glotze nicht mit. Nun zickt er aber seit wenigen Monaten (2-3). Bei roten (teilweise auch orange und hellblau) zeigt er kleine flimmrige schwarze Streifen bei Mediamarkt Werbungen oder einem rot eingestellten Homescreen einer Ps3 besonders gut erkennbar.

Wie lange gebt ihr dem Gerät noch ? Meine Eltern haben auch eine Zusatzgarantie, damals bei Mediamarkt abgeschlossen in der wir noch liegen, jedoch habe ich gelesen die sollen nicht so kulant sein und der Service soll auch zu Wünschen übriglassen.
Eine Reperatur seitens Mediamarkt würde sich doch sicher auch nicht rechnen (damals 1000€ Gerät), weil es für mich nach einem fehler des Displays aussieht und wir sicher nur einen kleinen Geldbetrag erhalten würden?

jemand hier vielleicht schonmal einen ähnlichen Fall gehabt oder kennt sich mit Reperatur und Technik von Plasmafernsehrn aus und könnte mir sagen was wohl eine Reperatur kosten würde?


----------



## kaisper (17. August 2012)

hier noch mal 2 Bilder


----------



## kaisper (17. August 2012)

hier nochmal 2 Bilder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FiRsT_WaVe (17. August 2012)

Sieht so aus als ob da Subpixel defekt sind. Der Tv kann auch noch ein paar Jahre halten. Sowas kann man nicht vorraussagen


----------



## kaisper (26. August 2012)

niemand sonst hier noch mehr Ahnung von sowas ?


----------



## Low (26. August 2012)

Frag im Hifi-Forum nach aber für mich sieht es so aus als wird es Zeit für einen neuen TV


----------



## Timsu (26. August 2012)

Ich würde ihn austauschen.
Die meisten günstigen Fernsehgeräte dürften ein wesentlich besseres Bild haben.


----------

